# Who is the best pen drive manufacturer(pls dont mind my spellings)...



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Which is the best are the 3 best pen drive manufacturer.

Here is the list-

Sony
HP
Corsair
Sandisk
Transcend
Kingston
Moserbear
Microwave
PNY
MeDrive
Trek
Strontium
Kanguru
Verbatim
Mimobot
Uberrize
Silicon Power
Autodrive
Other

Actually its a very long list.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 4, 2012)

corsair is best among them but its costlier than other..
IMO kingston has good VFM.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 4, 2012)

@OP: Corsair is the best.
Or Transcend.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 4, 2012)

wait till 2morrow im updating the list....


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2012)

What's your budget and what size do you want?

Overally Corsair is a better one.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Made some edits.

I want both in usb 2.0 hs and usb 3.0, and the cost doesnt matter, while the size must be 32gb.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 5, 2012)

try this...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/158750-adata-auv100-16g-rrd-flash-drive.html


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^i need 32gb. Moreover these speeds are normal not exeptional.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Which is the best are the 3 best pen drive manufacturer.



Three Best are as follows

Corsair 
Transcend
Kingston
Sandisk  & Strontium both are equal


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 5, 2012)

So, if budget allows i should go for Corsair. If not, i should go for transcend or kingston and sandisk or strontium should be the last priority.


----------



## root.king (Jul 5, 2012)

crosair
kingston


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 5, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^i need 32gb. Moreover these speeds are normal not exeptional.



can you get 16MB write speed on a Rs500 USB Flash Drive...?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> So, if budget allows i should go for Corsair. If not, i should go for transcend or kingston and sandisk or strontium should be the last priority.



yes u can do that.

for super speed get USB 3.0

if USB 2.0 then get Corsair Flash Voyager II (little bit costly but has good speed)


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> can you get 16MB write speed on a Rs500 USB Flash Drive...?



You can get more speed from a sandisk high speed usb 2.0 pen drive for rs. 500. Click Here

Also, you said in your thread, "*I recommend this to all of you who don't want to buy costly USB 3.0 pen drives but want the performance of USB 3.0.*" But usb 3.0 provide speeds upto 80mb/s, which is nowhere near, that to 5 times more than your usb 2.0 pen drive.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2012)

Corsair drives are best.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 5, 2012)

1. Corsair
2. Kingston
3. None. 

Sandisk make some good pen drives, but none of thos good products are available in India.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 6, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> You can get more speed from a sandisk high speed usb 2.0 pen drive for rs. 500. Click Here
> 
> Also, you said in your thread, "*I recommend this to all of you who don't want to buy costly USB 3.0 pen drives but want the performance of USB 3.0.*" But usb 3.0 provide speeds upto 80mb/s, which is nowhere near, that to 5 times more than your usb 2.0 pen drive.



I also own that cruzer pen drive but writing speed dosen't go beyond 4MBPS how can you say that it's giving more writing speed than the Adata one which have 16MBPS writing speed. Only corsair flash voyager and some special edition pen drives have the speed of Adata but they are much costlier.

Regarding my thread I will edit it.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 1. Corsair
> 2. Kingston
> 3. None.
> 
> Sandisk make some good pen drives, but none of thos good products are available in India.



Any examples...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sandisk make some good pen drives, but none of thos good products are available in India.


Don't buy this Sandisk pendrive

*www.anytimeretail.com/Images/ProductImages/BigImages/SanDisk-16GB-Cruzer-Blade-USB-Flash-Drive-SDCZ50-016G-P95.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 6, 2012)

This one: SanDisk Extreme® USB Flash Drive

is very good (VFM) but not available in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ This one: SanDisk Extreme® USB Flash Drive
> 
> is very good (VFM) but not available in India.



what u are saying is USB 3.0 but what I posted is USB 2.0 which has pathetic speed


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^He is answer my post-



Siddharth_1 said:


> Any examples...


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> what u are saying is USB 3.0 but what I posted is USB 2.0 which has pathetic speed



I answered the post above your post. Its due to chaching by the browser & only 4 minute of time difference between our post, makes it look in that way. 
Edited that post of mine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2016)

:dizzy_NF: Seriously Damn!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

I had PNY USB 2.0 drive which gives write speed upto 16MB/s - now lost it.
The USB 3.0 PD of Sandisk I've offers write speed around 22MB/s

So USb 2.0 is not always too slower.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2016)

topgear said:


> I had PNY USB 2.0 drive which gives write speed upto 16MB/s - now lost it.
> The USB 3.0 PD of Sandisk I've offers write speed around 22MB/s
> 
> So USb 2.0 is not always too slower.


This is very old thread..can u please close it.

2012 !!!


----------

